
Easy to use well documented crypto library that can be trusted? - hrshenk
I&#x27;m trying learn cryptography and programming simultaneously.  I have virtually no experience using APIs, so, in an attempt to get a clue I&#x27;ve been trying to get OpenSSL&#x27;s libcrypto working.  I&#x27;ve had some success, but it just seems like the documentation is very sparse and incomplete.  Is there anywhere to find comprehensive documentation on their C libraries, or is there another open source well tested crypto library that is better documented?
======
jwilkins
DJB's nacl or libgpgme.

~~~
hrshenk
Thanks. I'll check 'em out.

